# Wont let vet look in his mouth



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Star is an easy dog and lets the vet do almost anything but one thing... his mouth. The vet did a through check on star and when he went to the mouth star wouldnt let the vet look inside. Star growled, not gonna bite but growled, and star clamped his teeth shut. So the vet said maybe I should try, I did, I got his mouth open but star wouldnt let me keep it open long. We finally gave up. 

Do any of you know why he wont let us look in his mouth? Any suggestions for next time star gets a checkup ?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm a little surprised your vet just gave up once the dog protested enough. Obviously I am not a vet so I can't know all the procedures but I imagine they have to deal with growly/unhappy dogs all the time.

As for next time, you could try desensitizing Star to having his mouth touched. Start out slow just by rubbing his muzzle and kind of touching his mouth a bit. Then slowly work up to having him open it for a few seconds, a few seconds more, etc. All the while be offering buckets of praise.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm also surprised the the vet gave up so quickly. Usually, when dogs won't let you touch certain parts of the body, it's because there is problem in that area and I would think the vet would be inclined to look more closely.
Try the T-touch with two fingers stroking slowly down from between the eyes down to the nose. Most dogs find that touch very relaxing (my dogs go into a trance!) and it's close to the mouth. 
Also, try putting peanut butter on your fingers and let Star lick it. See if you can gently rub his teeth and gums with the peanut butter. Don't try to open his mouth...you're just getting him used to some more handling and looking for any teeth or gum problems.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, Well the vet was just a subsitute for our family vet. Our regular vet will be out for a while. He was in a bad car crash in june. I dont think something is wong with stars mouth. He never whines or yelps. Hes just senstive. He was abused as a puppy and in and out of homes untill we got him. I think that something happened to him and his mouth before , but i just wish he would get over that and open up for the vet. 

Thanks for the Idea TooneyDogs, i will try that.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with rubbing his muzzle and opening his mouth at home and give him treats when he lets you do it. I always have to open Snoopy's mouth because he is always picking things up on walks so the vet can open Snoopy's mouth as much as he wants. lol


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Tooney had a good tip for you but I am worried that is there is something going on with the teeth it could be painful and that is why Star won't open the mouth. I have had some big dogs and when they have an exam the mouth gets opened, not to be mean but to make sure they are ok so I feel it should have been done. How long have you had the vet and don't they have vet techs that work there? There are a lot of dogs that just don't like to have their mouths opened unless they are doing it for themselves to eat. Is there any kinda funny smell coming from Stars mouth? I think if my dog I would find a vet that would be able to get the mouth open and have techs to restrain the dog for exams if needed. Good luck


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

no funny smell


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

That is a good sign even though I am not a vet! How long have you gone to that one? I am just asking b/c it is very important for a vet to be able to check everything out even though the dog thinks different. You yourself could also do a training session where you open the mouth and pop a treat into it because you never know someday you may need to give meds to Stary.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My dogs don't like having their mouths opened for exams, but they get their teeth and mouth checked anyway. If needed my boyfriend and I restrain our dog and the vet will open their mouths. He will also bring in a vet tech if more help is needed. Their teeth and mouth are getting checked one way or another! It is very important that their teeth are checked, especially in older dogs, like Star. The vet needs to look for tooth abscess and things like that. My 15 year old dog, Dan, had to have an abscessed tooth removed awhile back. It was very very painful for him and his mouth HAD to be checked and opened regardless of how grouchy he was about it. Vets are prepared for grouchy, snappy dogs. They see them all the time.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Couldn't they use those jack kind of things, I know thats not what they are called, that dentist use to keep a person's mouth opened a certain amount to do work on people's teeth to keep the dog's mouth open?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Its called a shot to put them under if a lot of work needs to be done, I know I can restrain a mastiff and a large Ab for awhile but for work like that no way and if I had a vet suggests it I would be getting a new one!



Mdawn said:


> My dogs don't like having their mouths opened for exams, but they get their teeth and mouth checked anyway. If needed my boyfriend and I restrain our dog and the vet will open their mouths. He will also bring in a vet tech if more help is needed. Their teeth and mouth are getting checked one way or another! It is very important that their teeth are checked, especially in older dogs, like Star. The vet needs to look for tooth abscess and things like that. My 15 year old dog, Dan, had to have an abscessed tooth removed awhile back. It was very very painful for him and his mouth HAD to be checked and opened regardless of how grouchy he was about it. Vets are prepared for grouchy, snappy dogs. They see them all the time.


The Mastiff I am picking up this weekend if all goes through only need to have her teeth worked on! She is only four but from the crap food and chewing on the metal crate she needs it done bad so I already have that lined up!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> My dogs don't like having their mouths opened for exams, but they get their teeth and mouth checked anyway. If needed my boyfriend and I restrain our dog and the vet will open their mouths. He will also bring in a vet tech if more help is needed. Their teeth and mouth are getting checked one way or another! It is very important that their teeth are checked,
> 
> I bet the exam room feels a little on the small side when you have your dogs in there fighting about having their mouths looked at. LOL Then add a vet and a tech or two. LOL Thank God your dogs are easy going.
> 
> I scale my own dogs teeth. I brush also. It is just worth it to take the time to get your dog used to handling their mouths. I hate the dentist too but it is not optional. Who wants yucky teeth. I don't want my dogs running around with gross breath. LOL at least not worse then normal dog breath. LOL


----------

